

Elementary Applied Topology - mathgenius
http://www.math.upenn.edu/~ghrist/notes.html

======
heretoo
Definately on my "to read" list. Always wanted to study this so I could move
onto knot-theory.

~~~
mathgenius
You don't need alot of topology to at least get started with knot theory. Eg.
the Jones-Conway polynomial or the Kauffman bracket are easy enough to
understand and do calculations with.

The amazing thing about the Ghrist book is how much high power math he entices
the reader into, with interesting applications (robotics, data analysis) and
his disarmingly cute diagrams.. I can't wait to see the final product.

